# How is my time schedule?



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

7 days is a bit optimistic on a kerdi shower especially if you have never done one before. 
On day 5 you say you are going to install drain, sh fl tile and last/first row of shower tile and finish the floor tile? Your arms must be longer than mine, I would have trouble setting the wall tile row after I set the floor tiles.

Shower door install? Porcelain or ceramic tiles? 6 holes? wheels on glass? or in a bag?
Subfloor? tile ready?

Although as I get older I dont really care how long things take to do that much. It takes as long as it takes.


----------

